# رائحة غير مقبولة من مروحة التكييف .. اريد الحل ؟



## pharmacology (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أمتلك تكييف يورك سقفي 3 حصان منذ اقل من سنة .. في البداية لم تكن هناك اي عيوب في التكييف ولكن بعد حوالي شهرين من الاستخدام كانت رائحة الهواء التي تخرج من التكييف رائحة غير مقبولة فقط عندما يفصل التكييف وتبدأ المروحة في العمل - بمعني ان والكومبريسور شغال الرائحة غير موجوده واول ما الكومبريسور يفصل تظهر الرائحة - اتصلت بشركة التكييف فجاءوا وقالوا لي ان السبب هو ان فلتر الهواء غير نظيف وقاموا بغسله بالماء وتركيبه ولكن الرائحة لاتزال موجوده .. ( الرائحة قريبة من رائحة رطوبة او كمكمة ) .. هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة ؟؟ م انه عيب تصنيع ؟ 

وبارك الله لكم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 أبريل 2011)

أخى الفاضل م / Pharmacology سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
هذه الرائحة الكريهة التى تتحدث عنها هى ناتجة وبكل تأكيد من زعانف المبخر وحوض الصرف وهذه نتيجة تكاثر البكتريا نتيجة عدم عمل الصيانة السليمة للجهاز فترة طويلة والعلاج هو فك الوحدة الداخلية بحيث يظهر المبخر كاملاً أمامك ويتم عزل الأجزاء الكهربائية بكيس من البلاستيك ويتم غسيل المبخر بالماء المضغوط جيداً ثم بالهواء المضغوط ( بالبلاور ) ثم شطف المبخر بالماء الساخن عن طريق إناء ( براد الشاى ) حتى يتم تعقيم المبخر وقتل البكتريا ثم تسليك الصرف وغسل الحوض بالماء الساخن ويستحسن تغيير فلتر الهواء بآخر جديد ويتم صيانة الوحدة الخارجية أيضاً ثم تجفيف الجهاز جيداً وتشغيله مع مراعاة عمل الصيانة السليمة وفى أوقات منتظمة حتى لانعطى فرصة للبكتريا أن تتواجد مرةً أخرى وعند عدم تشغيل الجهاز فترة الشتاء يجب صيانته بهذه الطريقة ويستحسن تغطية الوحدة الخارجية بكيس خاص طوال فترة الشتاء . وقبل تشغيله فى الصيف يفضل صيانته قبل التشغيل وأحياناً يقوم الفنيون الذين خبرتهم قليلة أثناء التركيب يتم عمل فتحة بالحائط كبيرة نسبياً عن مواسير الجهاز ويكون فيه فراغ بينهما ويحدث دخول حشرات أو فأر داخل الجهاز ويصعق من الكهرباء أو يزنق ولا يستطيع الخروج حتى يموت مكانه مسببا رائحة كريهة حضرتك فك الجهاز وعاينه جيداً واعمل الصيانة كما وصفت من قبل بالماء الساخن لتعقيم الجهاز وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## محسن يوسف (17 أبريل 2011)

> *ولكن بعد حوالي شهرين من الاستخدام كانت رائحة الهواء التي تخرج من التكييف رائحة غير مقبولة*



اولا تحياتى للباشمهندس سليمان وعلى رده الذى ينم عن خبره كبيره وبعد اذنه اريد ان اضيف بعض الاضافات الصغيره .
السبب الاساسى والرئيسى كما قال الباشمهندس سليمان هو حوض الدرين والمبخر فالجهاز لمده شهرين كان يعمل بدون رائحه ثم بعد هذين الشهرين اتت الرائحه فلنسال أنفسنا سوال من اين اتى هذا الفطر الاحتمال الاكبر ان ميول الجهاز عند تركيبه لم تكن سليمه فحوض الدرين يتجمع فيه كميه كبيره من المياه حتى تصل الى ارتفاع معين وبعد ذلك يبدا تصريفها وعندما يغلق الجهاز يظل هناك كميه من المياه هى التى اصبحت مرتعا خصبا للفطر فكيف يقضى عليها لابد اولا من اعاده ضبط ميل الجهاز بحيث الا تتبقى اى نقطه مياه فى الحوض . 

من الممكن ان يكون خرطوم التصريف هذا يجمع كميه من المياه فى مستوى معين يصل الى مستوى فتحه تصريف الحوض وهذا الخرطوم متصل بمكان ساعد على انتشار الفطر حتى وصل الى حوض الدرين والمبخر .فراجع تصريف خرطوم الدرين وميول الجهاز بحيث انك لو قمت بسكب زجاجه مياه فى حوض الدرين لا يتبقى منها شيئا وتصرف كلها . 

من الاشياء التى تساعد على نمو الفطر الذى يجلب الرائحه العطنه هو تدخين السيجار او السجائر او البايب .

الحجره الموضوع بها التكييف يجب ان تهوى يوميا بفتح الشباك ودخول اشعه الشمس لان اشعه الشمس تقتل هذه الانواع من الفطريات .

وكما قال الباشمهندس سليمان لابد وان تفك هذه الفانه وعمل صيانه لها بغسيل معظم اجزاؤها وتجفيفها ويفضل ان ترش بمحلول الديتول المخفف لانه من تجربته يقضى على معظم هذه الفطريات .


عند نهايه موسم الصيف يجب تشغيل جهاز التكييف على وضع المروحه لمده ثلاث ساعات حت تجف الفانه تماما .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## ابن العميد (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## pharmacology (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اود ان اشكركم شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلي مساعدتي .. وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء لاني بصراحه حزين جدا علي ما اصاب التكييف وكنت اشعر بين الحين والاخر ان هذا التكييف انتهى اجله وذهبت نقودي هباء منثورا 

اريد فقط ان استفسر .. هل يمكنني ان اقوم انا بهذه الصيانة بمفردي ؟ لاني لست مهندسا وغير متخصص في هذه الامور ؟ هل الموضوع سهل ام يحتاج الي خبير ؟ وكل ما يضايقني في هذا الامر ان شركة الصيانة اتت ولكنها شخصت الحل في غسل فلتر الهواء وفقط هل هذا ضعف خبرة منهم ؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------

